# Some of The Fish I Keep...lots of pics



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Click thumbnail for larger pic...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice shots. The colors jump right off the screen at you.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I hate bushynose plecos.
Is that weird of me? LOL
If any I'll take the albino.

I LOVE the ram shots. 
I sincerely love my Jeffery(Girl Ram I think LOL).
My Ram is active and stands out nicely!


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

yea im with you on the bushynose thing.. thet freak me out


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

nice camera skills, also very colorful fish.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree, very nice selection of fish. Like fishdoc said, the colors really do jump off the screen.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Very pretty! i love how the pics all line up 2.


----------

